# Einbau eines Sichtfensters in einen Hochteich



## harry thai (9. Sep. 2017)

Hallo an alle Leser,

ich lebe in Thailand und plane den Bau eines kleinen Hochteiches (600 x 340 x 100 cm). Dabei möchte ich im Frontbereich ein Glassichtfenster (140 x 80 x ? cm) einbauen, das nach oben frei steht. An drei Seiten möchte ich die Scheibe in einen Teakholzrahmen (abgelagertes 10 Jahre altes Holz) einpassen, der wiederum mit den Gasbetonsteinen der Wände dicht verbunden werden soll. Die Teichfolie soll in den Holzrahmen integriert und dort verschweißt werden...so meine Vorstellung 

Bin Laie im Teichbau und freue mich über technische Ratschläge.

1. Gehe davon aus, dass es hier ein Sicherheits-Verbundglas braucht? 
2. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie stark das Glas sein muss, um dem Wasserdruck stand zu halten?
3. Ist das Einschlagen der Folie in den Holzrahmen klug und technisch machbar?

Ich danke den Ratgebern schon jetzt für deren Zeit und Hilfe!


----------



## teichinteressent (9. Sep. 2017)

Hallo und Willkommen,

die Suche hast du schon benutzt?

Hier ist das Thema, da haben wir erst vor Kurzem drüber geredet: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...er-hochteich-sichtscheibe-von-260x50cm.48234/

Warte aber bitte noch andere Wortmeldungen ab.


----------



## harry thai (9. Sep. 2017)

@teichinteressent:

Ja, habe die Suche schon benutzt und auch nachgelesen, wobei ich allerdings zur Glasart und -stärke nichts konkretes fand und deswegen diesen Post mit konkreten Fragen lancierte.
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2017)

Hallo & Herzlich Willkommen.



harry thai schrieb:


> Bin Laie im Teichbau


...das sind wir hier auch... 



harry thai schrieb:


> mit den Gasbetonsteinen der Wände dicht verbunden werden soll.


Ich halte in erster Linie die Gasbetonsteine für etwas ungeeignet, da sich doch ein ganz schön massiver Druck aufbaut, der auf dem Mauerwerk lastet. Inwiefern Betonringanker und/oder Stahlverstärkungen hier angebracht und/oder ausreichend sind, weiß ich leider auch nicht. Würde aber meinen, dass die Wände aus reinen Stahlbeton samt Fundamenten stabiler wären.



harry thai schrieb:


> 1. Gehe davon aus, dass es hier ein Sicherheits-Verbundglas braucht?


Das auf jeden Fall.



harry thai schrieb:


> 2. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie stark das Glas sein muss, um dem Wasserdruck stand zu halten?


Wahrscheinlich eher nicht. Der Hinweis auf den vorherigen Thread wurde schon gemacht und dort ist nachzulesen, dass die Stärke nur zweifelsfrei ein Fachmann berechnen sollte.



harry thai schrieb:


> 3. Ist das Einschlagen der Folie in den Holzrahmen klug und technisch machbar?


Ich habe bis dato zwei Scheiben selbst eingebaut und in beiden Fällen war die Folie mit einem Flansch auf der Folie fixiert. In einem Fall habe ich die einfache Bauweise an meiner Innenhälterung vorgenommen, wo die Scheibe auch in einem Holzrahmen liegt. Ringsum an allen Auflagestellen hatte ich jedoch mind. 5 mm Spaltmaß, was ich dann mit Dichtkleber aufgefüllt habe und zu Guter letzt die Folie mit einem Flansch auf der Scheibe fixierte.
Im anderen Fall habe ich ein fertig vorkonstruiertes Fenster eines deutsche Teichbauunternehmens samt Rahmen, Flansch und Folienanbindung eingebaut. Das war im Grunde genommen ähnlich.
Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach, dass sich die Bodenschwingungen und Vibrationen nicht direkt auf die Scheibe übertragen können, so dass hier also ein elastischer Übergang auf jeden Fall notwendig wäre.


----------



## harry thai (9. Sep. 2017)

@ Zacky:

Herzlichen Dank für deine detaillierte, gegliederte Antwort, freut mich sehr dein Engagement!

*Gasbetonbausteine:* Die Steine werden mit Armierung versehen (vertikale Streben) und mit Beton verfüllt - dachte mir bislang, dass die Festigkeit bei diesem doch kleinen Teichvolumen reichen würde. Die Wände sollen auf einem soliden Fundament gründen, die vier Ecken dachte ich mit vier Betonrohren (25 cm Durchmesser) zu verstärken, die mit Beton verfüllt werden sollen. 

*Glasstärke:* In diesem Punkt werde ich die erforderliche Beschaffenheit der Scheibe wohl berechnen lassen müssen.

*Einpassung Scheibe:* Ich glaube ich habe verstanden, worauf zu achten ist möchte jedoch noch fragen welchen Dichtkleber Du empfehlen würdest?

Gruß aus Thailand


----------



## Zacky (9. Sep. 2017)

harry thai schrieb:


> welchen Dichtkleber Du empfehlen würdest?



Die Frage ist nicht einfach zu beantworten, da es sehr viele verschiedene Hersteller oder Anbieter gibt. Adheseal von Innotec, Dichtkleber von UniqueKoi, FixAll, AllSeal und da gibt es sicher noch andere Anbieter, die das gleiche Zeugs unter anderem Namen anbieten. Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass es ein lösungsmittelfreier Kleber ist, UV-beständig, flexibel aushärtend und der entsprechend auf den gängigsten Untergründen klebbar ist. Das vom Material her, wie Acryl/Silikon-Kleber, nur halt lösungsmittelfrei und so weiter.


----------

